# constant empty feeling in stomach



## bellylaughs

It is so weird but I always have this empty feeling. Like I am hungry, even after I just ate. It is like a void I cant fill. But Im not really hungry either. Its so confusing. It is just a constant yucky awareness of a sick feeling. And food doesnt sound good so Im just never happy. My boyfriend laughs at me and thinks I am being dramatic. Of course he just doesnt understand. He can go about his day and not think of the pregnancy constantly, but I am always feeling something. Either sickness, hunger, cramps, constipation, tiredness,:wacko: etc...I am always SO aware. all my attention is on my stomach ALL day long. I just cant wait for this weird empty feeling to be gone. Anyone else feeling the same thing? :shrug:


----------



## spstarla78

Absolutely! I've had this exact same feeling for the past three weeks - not fun at all.:nope: Just try to eat small snacks throughout the day, whatever sounds good. Lemonade and soda water help a bit for me. Hang in there, I think it's just part of the 1st tri fun!


----------



## dannyboygirl

me too n it makes me sick too.i get nausea with it..:(


----------



## NewOne1986

I had this feeling when I was pregnant with my daughter. The only way I could calm it was with greasy, fried food. And thats how I gained 70 lbs. lol


----------



## leanne4stars

same here :0( the joys of pregnancy x


----------



## Lauraaraa

same here!!!! i will put my hand up to that one
just had 2 slices of toast but dont feel full.
never feel full - i eat my main meal my tea and still end up starving and having to eat something before bed. 
last night i was starving i had to get a digestive and a ginger biscuit before i could sleep! 
!!!!!!!!!! 
i need food all the time-not sure if it is because our bodies just need more food!! 

Fuel The Fire is all my bf says to me!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I'm similar some days & other days i'm so sick i can't eat,
i was really looking forward to an indian all day Friday when i sat down to it i had 2 spoonfulls & i was full what is that all about?


----------



## palmgirl148

I feel that way too. I am having a issue recently with loading up my plate because I am hungry but 4 bites into it I am full and really dont want anymore. My husband also thinks I am being dramatic and thinks I not really feeling those feelings! lol


----------



## BlessedTwice

*bellylaughs* How far along are you? I too have had this empty starving feeling all the time for about the past 4 weeks. It is the worse feeling EVER besides Nausea I think, I sure do hope this passes after the 1st trimester. I have no appetite and it makes it no better, so I'm constantly forcing myself to eat and snack all day, and I have to eat before bed too. :cry:


----------

